
Ask HN: What is the quickest way to implement user management for my SaaS - cs747
Implementing user management functionalities such as<p>- user registration
- email&#x2F;phone number verification
- user login
- forget username or password 
- account deletion
- etc
For SaaS is a common requirement. What are the best ways available today to implement these functionalities quickly without wasting the resources?
======
brudgers
File based access under a Unix with users and groups. Assuming you know or are
willing to learn a Unix.

------
phynax
Perhaps take a look at auth0 or amazon cognitio.

Google will find you lots of usage examples in your language.

